# Genus Sphaerobothria



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

_Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_ at ~1.25"


----------



## Elizabeth (Mar 21, 2005)

You must have this amazing T collection!  I had to look it up to find out what it was. Never heard of it before.  And this isn't the first time you've posted things that I've had to look up!     :worship: 

How many types of Ts do you have? (Boy, I miss the ST galleries!)


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

I have somewhere right around 100 species... but I really like a lot of the quirky smaller New World stuff.

I've had these few _S. hoffmanni_ slings for the past year and they're just starting to get a little size.


----------



## Schlyne (Mar 21, 2005)

Is this another dwarf species?  Goterps, I keep drooling over your collection. :worship:


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2005)

Eric you *****d
Do they get 4-5"
T


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

LOL Tony.  From the few adult pics i've seen they do appear to grow 4-5".  The next few molts with these guys I have should be interesting.


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2005)

Show me some (spider) horn...The only NW species with a carapacic protusion, am I correct? 
T
( I made that one up btw)


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

haha... have patience with the "carapacic protrusion" lol.  Sounds like something that belongs in The Pit!


----------



## Sheri (Mar 21, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> T
> ( I made that one up btw)



I had *NO* idea.


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I had *NO* idea.


Had I not said that, it could very well have made it into some peoples vocabulary...
T   ;P


----------



## Sheri (Mar 21, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> Had I not said that, it could very well have made it into some peoples vocabulary...
> T   ;P



Oh, I am for sure. 

Added it is.


----------



## pelo (Mar 21, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> Show me some (spider) horn...The only NW species with a carapacic protusion, am I correct?
> T
> ( I made that one up btw)


>>I have a few of them (6).One is quite large now..approaching 2" and the "carapacic protrusion" (lol..I like that term..) is quite evident.I'll see if can snap a pic and post it.It was actually visible at a smaller size under magnifying glass, but can easily be seen by the naked eye now.


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 21, 2005)

> I'll see if can snap a pic and post it.


Yeah definetly do man!!!

On my largest specimen (I have 3) you can definetly see the beginnings of a "plug" there.


----------



## brgn (Mar 21, 2005)

monantony said:
			
		

> Show me some (spider) horn...The only NW species with a carapacic protusion, am I correct?
> T
> ( I made that one up btw)


Also some Cyrtopholis spp. have the "carapacic protusion". http://www.timart.be/Npaginas/pictures/cyrtopholisbryantae.html

Robert


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2005)

pelo said:
			
		

> >>I have a few of them (6).One is quite large now..approaching 2" and the "carapacic protrusion" (lol..I like that term..) is quite evident.I'll see if can snap a pic and post it.It was actually visible at a smaller size under magnifying glass, but can easily be seen by the naked eye now.



Great, the term seems to be sticking 

Cool spider nonetheless. Hey Eric, how're your 'two-patchers' doing ?
 ;P 
T


----------



## GoTerps (May 17, 2005)

These little guys are coming along nicely.

~1.75" _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## bagheera (May 17, 2005)

How cute! Is that a power button?  lol


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 8, 2005)

*S. hoffmanni*

Freshly molted sub-adult male _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_.
He's only slightly over 2" at this point.

I have a female in premolt, which will be at the same instar as this fella.  I need to slow him down at this point.


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 18, 2005)

3" subadult male _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmm I  need to form an 'I hate......'  - Better still  'I resent GoTerps' club
;P 

nice
T


----------



## Philth (Dec 18, 2005)

*S. hoffmanni*

...in the wild.  Nice pics Eric,   I'm hoping to get my hands on some of these soon.


----------



## SergioCR (Dec 20, 2005)

I like the dark black color! mine looks just like dark brown... do they change colors to dark when adult or something? the 4.5" female i have looks dark brown to me... 



			
				GoTerps said:
			
		

> 3" subadult male _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 21, 2005)

> I like the dark black color! mine looks just like dark brown... do they change colors to dark when adult or something? the 4.5" female i have looks dark brown to me...


The only thing black on this specimen is the abdomen.

Also, it's freshly molted.  Color will fad over time.... mainly different shades of brown.


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 17, 2006)

*Female S. hoffmanni*

Freshly molted ~3" female _S. hoffmanni_.

Trying my best to keep this girl growing quickly... want to get her as large as possible before my male matures.


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 10, 2006)

*Ultimate male*

Had my male mature a few days ago... my female should be molting very soon... wish me luck!  


Ultimate male _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_






Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Jun 10, 2006)

best luck.awesome looking species!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 11, 2006)

Good luck. :clap: Would this be the first time being bred in the States?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 11, 2006)

Those are sooooo cool!


----------



## Philth (Jul 26, 2006)

Best of luck Eric.:clap:   Any breeding updates?


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Tom,



> Best of luck Eric. Any breeding updates?


Still waiting on the female to molt!!  

The male is eating and looks healthy... so I'm not worried.  She's definetly in premolt... refusing food and chases him away.

Eric


----------



## Anomalia (Aug 1, 2006)

*My female*

Sph.Hoffmanni young female  

http://www.anomalia.estranky.cz/fotoalbum/sphaerobothria-/sphaerobothria-hoffmanni/original/38


----------



## GoTerps (Aug 15, 2006)

Female _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_







She molted a few days ago, and will be getting ready to mate with the male I pictured a few posts back.  I've been preparing for, and looking forward to, pairing this species for a long time now!  Fingers crossed!

Eric


----------



## ShadowBlade (Dec 1, 2006)

Hows this mating working out? Any updates?

I bet everyone's going to rush to this thread thinking I posted a pic or something..lol


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 1, 2006)

> Hows this mating working out? Any updates?


They've mated many times... female is now getting very large and digging a lot.  

I'm very optimistic... fingers and toes crossed!  

Eric


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 23, 2007)

_Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_ with eggsac  













Eric

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hats off Eric! Awesome work! :clap:


----------



## Philth (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow that things a monster.  Great work as usual.:clap: I cant wait to see the results, and put me down for a few 

Later, Tom


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats Eric!! Let me know when the monsters are ready  .


----------



## syndicate (Jan 23, 2007)

great job eric!that eggcsac is huge!


----------



## Steve (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice Eric! I hope to get also eggsacs from this species in the future!
What's the bodysize of the female? 3,5 cm? 
Not much bigger than a adult male?

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Steffen,



Steve said:


> Very nice Eric! I hope to get also eggsacs from this species in the future!
> What's the bodysize of the female? 3,5 cm?
> Not much bigger than a adult male?
> 
> ...


Her legspan is a little smaller than the male.  She's still growing for sure, and the only mature female in the U.S.  

If this eggsac doesn't work out a friend of mine has some subadult males.

Good luck with your project!  How many females do you have?

Eric


----------



## common spider (Jan 27, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> Hi Steffen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how did you get one in the us?


----------



## GoTerps (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi common spider,



> So how did you get one in the us?


I raised CB spiderlings that were imported from Europe.

Eric


----------



## Steve (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Eric,

i have 3 small females(if you say same legspan than a adult male) adult females. And 2 BIG WC females, very very big. Double size than the CB females.

Cheers,
Steffen


----------



## Philth (May 2, 2008)

*Sphaerobothria hoffmanni*

Ultimate male


----------



## _bob_ (May 2, 2008)

GoTerps said:


> _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_ with eggsac
> 
> Eric


Hey Eric,

How did the egg sack turn out?

Bob


----------



## GoTerps (May 3, 2008)

Hi Bob,



_bob_ said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> How did the egg sack turn out?
> 
> Bob


Not well, the eggsac was a flat sticky mess.

I'll get another shot now with Tom's male.  Fingers crossed.

Eric


----------



## _bob_ (May 3, 2008)

Oh very nice Eric!

I wish you the best of luck with the next shot

Bob


----------



## GoTerps (Jul 13, 2008)

Mating _Sphaerobothria hoffmanni_.  My female with Tom's male that he pictured above.

























Eric


----------



## Philth (Jul 13, 2008)

Great pics Eric.  Did your female dig that hole ?  I guess the male kicked of some hair during transit.  Heres a shot of him with my larger female.






And just the female...






Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Mar 6, 2009)

Crappy pic = Do not disturb






Later, Tom


----------



## GoTerps (Mar 6, 2009)

Fingers crossed!!!  My female hasn't done anything yet.

Eric


----------



## syndicate (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome Tom!!Best luck with it!


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 9, 2009)

oh dear god!!!


----------



## Philth (Mar 15, 2009)

hamfoto said:


> oh dear god!!!


There is no god!:wall: :wall: :wall:  

Later, Tom


----------



## tarcan (Mar 15, 2009)

man, Tom, I hope this does not mean what I think it means... if so, my sympathies... it really sucks...


----------



## Philth (Mar 15, 2009)

Unfortunatly yes Martin.  The sac turned into a moldy mess.  Its interesting though, this was the smaller of my 2 females, only about 2 inches.  My larger female thats about 4 inches is pretty fat and has ben moving alot of dirt.  Hopefully between her and Eric's female we'll get at least one good sac.
To bad , I really wanted this one 

Later, Tom


----------



## hamfoto (Mar 16, 2009)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmit!


----------



## Merfolk (Mar 17, 2009)

If we cut out South America and Africa from a map and join them puzzle like (the way they've been in Pangea time) I am pretty sure that their habitat would be close to that of Certogyrus!!!


----------



## fraxinus (Jul 9, 2009)

young female









Cheers
KATRiN


----------



## meyken (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,

S.hoffmanni female







Cheers,Michael


----------



## Philth (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Michael, any luck breeding them over there?  My females grew so fat over the last few months , but there hasn't been males in the U.S. for a couple of years:cry:






Later, Tom


----------



## Philth (Jun 5, 2012)

_Sphaerobothria hoffmanni _






later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 31, 2012)

_Sphaerobothria hoffmanni _ 






later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth (Mar 6, 2016)

_Sphaerobothria hoffmanni 
_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (May 25, 2016)

Sphaerobothria hoffmanni Karsch, 1879* mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flexzone (Jul 3, 2016)

0.1, 2'' juvenile specimen.













S. hoffmanni



__ Flexzone
__ Jul 3, 2016
__ 1
__
hoffmanni
sphaerobothria




						0.1, 2''

Reactions: Like 3


----------

